# serra ID Please



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I have had this p for 3 months now. It is being kept in a divided 75gal with my mac.
It has grown two inches from 1 1/2 to 3 1/2, and I have not been feeding him too much only once every day or two. Shrimp and tilapia fillets. I do 35% water changes every week. The reason I mention all this is because I've been told that s.sanchezi are very slow growers. I Obviously havn't been pushing for it to grow quicker.

I originally thought that it was a possible rhom but most likely a cheesey. Now I'm confused because I think that the serrai are the same throughout and I'm seeing bars, do you?
But most importantly (call me crazy) I am seing the line of a Geryi begining to form. Right now it begins from it's top fin to about half way down to it's snout and it seems to be getting lower and wider with a red brown coloring to it. Also it's begining to show the humour spot and has the white vertical band in the tail consistant with a Geryi. I have no idea on the collection point of the fish and neither does the person who sold it to me.

You can't really see it in the pics but it is very noticeable here.
Sorry about the crapy pics I need a new camera. All help is much appreciated, but I
would imagine that it may still be to early to know fore sure.







Please


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rhombeus IMO


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks to me like either a rhom or a compressus. i see some spots that look elongated and some round.

don't realy see any scutes that say sanchezi


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

First though was compressus but it could be a rhom


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys but I wish you could see it in person.
The line on it's head looks like a scab and is definately moving down further towards the snout.
I'll try again in a few months. Thanks for the help, as usual it's much appreciated
and either way I got me a fiesty little guy that wants to have at it with my mac.
for now Rhom it is.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Thanks guys but I wish you could see it in person.
> The line on it's head looks like a scab and is definately moving down further towards the snout.
> I'll try again in a few months. Thanks for the help, as usual it's much appreciated
> and either way I got me a fiesty little guy that wants to have at it with my mac.
> for now Rhom it is.


the line on the head your talking about is normal, i have seen this in a few serras as they grow. for some reason that bony area in the front of the head darkens compared to the rest of the body, and it does look similar to the "racing stripe" on geryi.

keep an eye on the spots, as it ages they will either become more oval and elongated (compressus) or stay round(rhom) also a rhom will be a lot thicker than a compressus. by 4"-5" it should be easier to tell what it is


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

rhomkeeper said:


> Thanks guys but I wish you could see it in person.
> The line on it's head looks like a scab and is definately moving down further towards the snout.
> I'll try again in a few months. Thanks for the help, as usual it's much appreciated
> and either way I got me a fiesty little guy that wants to have at it with my mac.
> for now Rhom it is.


the line on the head your talking about is normal, i have seen this in a few serras as they grow. for some reason that bony area in the front of the head darkens compared to the rest of the body, and it does look similar to the "racing stripe" on geryi.

keep an eye on the spots, as it ages they will either become more oval and elongated (compressus) or stay round(rhom) also a rhom will be a lot thicker than a compressus. by 4"-5" it should be easier to tell what it is
[/quote]

I thought that "racing stripe" would get more visable as they grow.
Thanks for the info.:nod:


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks alot like my Sanchezi.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Wait....I'd say rhom.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

it is difficult to tell from the pics but the spotting appears to shows signs of elongation. Also the spotting travels below the lateral line which makes me lean towards a compressus. It is a very nice looking fish!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

based on that particular pic i am saying Sanchezi because of the blemish near the scutes area.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> based on that particular pic i am saying Sanchezi because of the blemish near the scutes area.


 Thank you sir, your help is much appreciated. 
Gonna try posting a vid if not I'll post more and better pics when it gets bigger.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

if it was a sanchezi i think it would have a little more sparkle scales but im no expert just goin off mine and others ive seen


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

The tail and eye to mouth comparison suggests rhom IMO.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

This fish is quickly changing. The spots are definately starting to elongate(some are joining together becoming one.
The serrai seem to be becoming less visable very quickly. The inside edge behind the anus is starting to show the solid silver color and slight silver hook at the tip.(mildly) 
Also the tail def has a white band in the center. I'm uploading a vid as we speak perhaps that will shed some light. If not I'll just have to wait and see for sure. Right now he is definately more than 3 inches.

Here are new and better pic's


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Heres a vid it's the best I could do with him being shy.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Based on the better pic/s, second one in particular and the vid, I change my opinion to rhom because the blemish in the other pic seems to be a photographic illusion :laugh:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Based on the better pic/s, second one in particular and the vid, I change my opinion to rhom because the blemish in the other pic seems to be a photographic illusion :laugh:


You can't really see it but the spots seem to be elongating vertically and some are joining together. Would this also happen in Rhoms? Thank you for the help.:nod: What ever he is it's a great lil P


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Feefa said:


> Based on the better pic/s, second one in particular and the vid, I change my opinion to rhom because the blemish in the other pic seems to be a photographic illusion :laugh:


You can't really see it but the spots seem to be elongating vertically and some are joining together. Would this also happen in Rhoms? Thank you for the help.:nod: What ever he is it's a great lil P
[/quote]

It can in juvi rhoms. However you cannot rule out the possibility of this fish being a compressus either. Only time will tell. But I think it is a rhom.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Based on the better pic/s, second one in particular and the vid, I change my opinion to rhom because the blemish in the other pic seems to be a photographic illusion :laugh:


You can't really see it but the spots seem to be elongating vertically and some are joining together. Would this also happen in Rhoms? Thank you for the help.:nod: What ever he is it's a great lil P
[/quote]

It can in juvi rhoms. However you cannot rule out the possibility of this fish being a compressus either. Only time will tell. But I think it is a rhom.
[/quote]

Thank You


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

A few new pics


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Still a rhom or sanchezi IMO...need clearer pictures of the scutes and dorsal fin to commit.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Still a rhom or sanchezi IMO...need clearer pictures of the scutes and dorsal fin to commit.


They are now pretty visable so my money's on Sanchezi :nod:

Thanks for all the help and opinions he's in his 40 now for life


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

It is a diamond rhom I think. just like my peru rhom when it is young.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

lookk like a rhom to me


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

i still say rhom. he is starting to get nice Feefa


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll post some more pics in a few months.
This lil guy finger chases but is very camera shy.


----------



## Roedie (Jan 1, 2005)

I have juvenile rhombeus and sanchezi. This is definitely not a sanchezi, looks more like rhombeus or maybe compressus.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

S.rhom complex for sur (var araguaia is my guess)


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I zoomed in on one of your pics, and was then able to notice a quite irregular serra, so I will put my money on _S. sanchezi_.


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

İt's a juvenile Rhombeus,in my opinion

Orhan DAĞCI


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how long have you had it and has it grown much?

looks like a sanch but something says rhom i dunno


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hasnt grown much it's still under 4in but it is only in a 40gal.
Also sowing more red on it's left side at the humeral spot aswell as the anal fin and gill plates.
The serrai are telling me rhom because they are all facing neatly to the rear.

Looks like ksls's fish


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

They all grow fairly quick till approx 3.5" 500x zoom on the last pic and scoutes seem smooth and even similar to a rhom and not a sanchezi


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i count 15 dorsal fin rays in the first pic. i think that means sanchezi right?

but my count could be off. bioteach is pretty good at that so he may be able to tell.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

fett529 said:


> i count 15 dorsal fin rays in the first pic. i think that means sanchezi right?
> 
> but my count could be off. bioteach is pretty good at that so he may be able to tell.


Pics were too blurry to tell. 15 may indicate sanchezi unless the fin has been damaged. Chatting with Frank, fin counts can be more variable in sanchezi than I realized although it's the high end that causes problems. Scutes are the best feature if you can see them. Based on what I've seen so far, I'm going to have to go with Rhom CF.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> i count 15 dorsal fin rays in the first pic. i think that means sanchezi right?
> 
> but my count could be off. bioteach is pretty good at that so he may be able to tell.


Pics were too blurry to tell. 15 may indicate sanchezi unless the fin has been damaged. Chatting with Frank, fin counts can be more variable in sanchezi than I realized although it's the high end that causes problems. Scutes are the best feature if you can see them. Based on what I've seen so far, I'm going to have to go with Rhom CF.
[/quote]

yeah i looked at those too. they looked to be very even and uniform. i guess only time will tell.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

He's looking good Feefa. 
What kind of 40 gallon is he in? standard, long or breeder?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It's actually a 3ft x 12in 38gal


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

I vote for rhom~~


----------

